# ,  / > Icom >  IC-705

## ra9qba

https://qrznow.com/icom-705-new/

----------

....!

----------


## R5ZQ

ICOM  .     .

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## RN3GP

> 


,    ,    / .     ?   ? :Sad: 
  ,      ?



> 


  ,  ,      ..       .

  10...    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7300  10,   ,    ?   ,   .


  7300   ,  .  . , ,   ,   .    ,         ,    .

----------

104, ROMAS-LY3CU, ua3ycv,

----------


## Val53

ICOM706mk2g,     7000 ,      705.   705      .   10  100   .

----------

UT2UU

----------

EA8DIG, R5ZX

----------

ICOM FT 818

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


   .        .

----------

RK3AQW, UR5VFT, UT2UU, UT4UCM

----------


## R4DZ

> .       .


  ,      !

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


  .         ,    ,       .     ,      .        ,   .   R4DZ-          .    ,  ,    . .  .    ,   ,  .

----------



----------

> 


,  !
 .
   ,    !
 ::::

----------


## RW0LGR

FT-817/857/897     .    2/3  .   ,    -3. ,    FT-817/857/897     ,    .  ,     ,     100 ? ,    ,  ""-,     .    .         .   ,       -7300?               .      .

*  21 ():*

     ,          ,   .         2 - 3,           - -817.      ,   ,   .    -     ,    QRP -  ,       .     +  .   ,           .   ,   ,     ,       IC-7300.    ?    ?  ,       ,      FT-817. ,    ,      .   ,     FT-817   2/3      ?  . ,     IP-67? . ,         ,         ,        .      ,     FT-817.     .  ,       . ,           ...

----------

RZ6MB

----------


## RW0LGR

.  FT-817      ""  ~450 .   ""      600-700 ,   .   ,          . ,   ? .   FT-8  FT-4,   JT-65.    ,            .

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> FT-817/857/897     .    2/3  .


    ,   .   .   817  3-4      ,   ,  ,  .
    QRP   2       (  IC -,  ,   ).       ???    .    .             20 .




> FT-8  FT-4,   JT-65


      SMS,   . ::::    .

----------


## RN3GP

*RW0LGR*, ,    ,  5 .      ,   ,     7-8 .

----------

!   705.  SDR , ..

*  30 ():*

." "...   -.   ,, . , ,    705,   ,    , .!!!

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> FT-857D,  Li-Ion  980  13.05  20  .   5.5   700 .


 ,    / /         ,     ,    .      IC    ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3GP

> ,       IC-706  FT-857D?


  ,  ,     20 .

----------

Milldi

----------

Milldi

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,  ,     20


 - 
*FT-891*

----------

Milldi,

----------

> 


 ,      
 2-  !
     ?
  ?
    ,    
 .
   -  , ..  .
       .

----------


## UR5VFT

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIPq9DEgp4w

----------

G4TUT    JA

----------


## hobbyradio

?     :(     ?

----------


## W5ZZ

25 MHZ direct sampling,  down conversion  VHF/UHF.


PS  ,    "   430"  .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## W5ZZ

,     -   .

PS       backpacker- https://lab599.com/

----------

!     817 ))

----------

UT2UU

----------

,   ,        140!   705!!          (    icom    705.    .     705     . 703   ,  705   !         ((

----------


## rm4hq

705  ,    .    , -      ? ,            500,     .        . -         ,        .    ,   705  . 
  ,       18650?      .
 . , , 1500$    -    .      100.    . 




> backpacker- https://lab599.com/


, ,     .  ,   .    ,    . 
  -2. ,  ,    ,  ,  ,   ,  . 
    ,          .    -2,       .

----------

Eugene163, RN3GP

----------


## PA8MM

- https://www.icomjapan.com/lineup/pro...wQiaxtJh5oe9Co

    - 320 mA

----------

DL5EAH

----------


## UR5VFT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX6PltyIG7s

----------



----------



----------


## mustang0071170

. ,     , ,  ?  !

----------

mustang0071170

----------


## mustang0071170

,    ?      , ?

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEI3jQhSH3I

----------


## PA8MM

Sherwood  IC-705
Dynamic Range Narrow Spaced - 88 dB

----------


## rolin

,      ,    . 
,        .   ,   ,  . , ,    .     . 
      ,   . 
                .
  USB    1.4  -    .
   12    0.7 .

    RF Gain.  ,    ,    100 % -      .   Preamp 1  Preamp 2   1  1.5   .   RF Gain  100%, Preamp 1     5 ,   RF Gain,   ,  Preamp 2   1 - 1.5 .
 , -      ,       .

    ,   .

----------


## UN7CI

> S-   Preamp 1,    Preamp 2, Off  S   .


 ,   S-    ,    .        ?
 ,         S-, .. **  .

----------


## UN7CI

> ,


 ,           S-           ,      S-    .

----------


## rolin

,    ,   -     3   6.   -, -    .



https://youtu.be/pLh297PGLP4

----------


## rolin

29       .

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...Qd?usp=sharing

  -   DDC/DUC SDR ,  16  65 , AD9266.

----------


## rolin

*UN7CI*,         .           ,    ?     .      ,      .   -     .

----------

mustang0071170, W5ZZ

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    .


     S-    ATT/PRE      3 .    ,   S-    , ,  ,      -95 ,  -127.      9 ,     ,  .
 DDC   S-      RF, ..     ,     .   S      ,        ,   6 ,     RF/ATT.
  12  (     DSP)   ,       ( ,    RF).     .   ,        .     ,   OVF.     -  , .. ,   OVF,       .

P.S.   ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## rolin

> ?


 ,        
https://www.universal-radio.com/cata.../17050705.html




> ,         -,       ,     .


 ,  .     ,          .
  ,    ,   ,   - -   ,     .   .

*  8 ():*




> ,   OVF.     -  , .. ,   OVF,       .


,  ,   ,          .

----------

4Y, EU7BZ, Eugene163, Llll, UA3VBD, ua3ycv, UN7CI, UR5VFT, UT2UU, UT4LW

----------


## EU1SW

MDS     ,   :            3 ,            .          RMS  1,44 .
   ?   ,      ,   " ",     ...

----------


## UN7CI

> ,   "


,             " ". ,   *rolin*    .

----------


## R1BGG

ic-705  ,       ( 25 mhz) .

----------


## rolin

,  SW360308-1.   .    ,   .

     ‎SP-3616‎,  ,       .    4 ,     ,   12 .

 FM  -  ,  .   .

----------


## rolin

,                  1  .



     ,     -  ,     .  ,    ,  -  .

       ,    -  ,        ,        ,         .
  ,   ( )     ,   ,    ,       .

  ,     ,    .        ,       .

*  5 ():*

**,   ,    .   ,      . ,    .   ,  ,   .      outdoor .

----------

R3RM, ua3ycv

----------

PA8MM, R1BGG, R7KGA

----------

-    .   R4IN.     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8VrQvgX46Q

----------


## rolin

*Llll*,    .   ,    .

----------

Llll

----------

Llll, rolin

----------

?   .         .    .   ,   ?  ? 
    .
 .     .  ,   .  .  .

----------

alex1965, Alexan

----------


## rolin

,       .      ..
,     , ,   .

----------


## Alexan

.   ,  IC-705  RF     (  IC-7300)   .

----------


## Alexan

> [quote = "; 1804700"]      (  IC-7300) [/ quote] TT,     .


 *       ,    )* *  Icom IC-7300    RF Gain     -?*

https://youtu.be/9eVl5rOWnFk

----------

EW1AEI, ur5mid

----------


## Alexan

,    RF  IC-705,     ,     IC-7300      ,    ,     !  2       !,      !   705?

----------

Alexan

----------


## Alexan

.   !        / ,   -2!!!

----------


## Alexan

> ,       ?       ,       .   ?


   , RF           ,        !!!       UW3DI     ,       2     ,    !   !   !   IC-7300\IC-705      !

----------


## rolin

,    ,     . ,      IF     RF.

   .        ,      .
   PIN    ,   .       RF.

----------


## UR5LAM

> /


,   .         ,    /    .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RN3GP

> 


,   ,        /.        .

----------

R2BAM

----------


## rolin

> ,       7610  3


       0.5   RF    ,      ?




> ,     .


    ,       12/24 ,    .      .
  ,   705-    ,       ?

----------


## RN3GP

*R5ZQ*,   ,   ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

[quote = "RN3GP; 1805034"]  ,    [/ quote] ,    .

----------


## R1BGG

,        RS-BA1 V2?     ,   ic-705    .

----------

RA6ANR, W5ZZ

----------


## R1BGG

RS-BA1 V2    $80  henryradio

----------


## R1BGG

> ,      ,      .


    (   ),     .      box ,     ,         .

----------

""      ,   .  "" ,  ,  ,  . "...,-..."

----------


## rolin

hot spot   -   ,    .

----------


## rolin

*R1BGG*,   ? , ...

----------


## Fiodor

2   USB .     ,       ?  ,      .    ,   1.1, 1.3   .       991  50 ,   .           100 ,   . 
,  ,    USB      (       ...),    ....
,  ,    817  (,   ),   .  ....  :Sad:

----------


## rolin

*Fiodor*,     IC-705  USB   ,   USB        . ,         .
    ,   Wi-Fi , - USB   , -      USB     .      . 
   USB   ,       .
     USB    WiFi.        ,  .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## rolin

*Fiodor*,       ,    ,  .         .
    , ,        CAT          ,    .         .       .
 ,      ,    -   .

----------


## rolin

*Fiodor*, ,    2.   50  ,  .

----------


## Fiodor

*RA1WU*, ,   2,     1..
 ,      705,          .    .

----------


## Fiodor

2.,    1.   .    2.   . 
  : "This update cannot be applied to the RS-BA1 (Version 1.**)"

----------


## ra4dal

705       RS-BA1  :Razz:         .      7100.     .      .     :!:

----------


## Fiodor

,   ,  . wsjtx   WiFi. QSO .   .  :Wink:

----------


## ur5ubh

?   ?

----------


## Fiodor

705.     connect unit.   USB    .  COM .     . ,    USB,     WiFi.  ,  .    ....
,    -   115  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ffh...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## RV4CQ

107 ,  .

----------


## PA8MM

*ur5ubh*,
         CENTER,   FIXED  .         7300

----------


## ur5ubh

https://youtu.be/jutXWyezAk4

----------

RK9AT, RN3KK

----------

RK9AT

----------


## RK9AT

. :     ,        ?         .  ,  ,        .        .  ,    ,  .   USA.

*  32 ():*

  .     ?     ,    RX-TX  .          ,       .

----------

RK9AT

----------


## RK9AT

TX -RX   (    ).    . .  SEND      TX.   . (    )    ,    .     , .      .    .    .  .     . ,     ,        .   ,   ,    HM 243.    2,5    .     .      .    ,  .     .          ?
    :

https://aliexpress.ru/item/328982271...150.1591289560

  .  .    .      ,    .    ,       1/4.     6.    .

----------

RK9AT

----------


## ur5ubh

705 -       .            -    . 

,        ,    ():

-      .   ,       ,  .
-      .
-      .     .
-     .
-        .
-       5      . 
-      (    7300    ).
-   rtty      cw   ,   . 
-      .     .
-     ,  , ,  25-30  .        .

----------

UR8EN

----------


## UA9JKE

> 


       ? :Wink:

----------


## ur5ubh

705    ,  ..  icom     705.    5-10       ""   .

----------

UA3SKC, UT2UU

----------


## UR5VFT

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUEhg8oF-g0
  - https://hamgear3d.com/ic-705-protective-frame/

----------


## RK9AT

,  IC 705.             .    3,5   "SEND/ALC"             .    ,           .  .   , ..            . ,   .        ,  ,     ,             (   ).    ,   RTX,       .      ,    ( 80-  ),    UA9FAD,  .        .     . ,        .     .            . ..        . .       "SEND/ALC".  4,5 .       2935  -  .   250  ,        .      ,       , 144  432,       ""   .    , 144  430,  ,  .         .

----------

UA3SKC, UT2UU

----------



----------

> 


   ...   ,   
 -   . 




> -   .


100 % .
 :       .

----------


## PA8MM

> ,           .


      !   (R4IN)      -   .  :

 SEND ,   ,      (  ).     BASIC MANUAL  13-2,  - "SEND To control an external device such as a non Icom linear amplifier, the terminal goes low when the transceiver transmits." TX Delay    ( SET > Function > TX Delay).!    ,   "SET > Connectors > SEND Output" 

    EB500 (eb104.ru)        KXPA100 -

----------

UT2UU

----------

> !


         !



> EB500 (eb104.ru)


     U / I.
    .
   -  ,   
.

----------


## RW0LGR

,          .      .   ,       .      -,      .        -,           .

----------

ua3ycv

----------


## rolin

*RW0LGR*,       .      .

----------


## RW0LGR

-   ,      GPS-. 12 , GPS//, ,     .  " "     , .      ,         - QTH-.      "".

----------

EW1AEI

----------


## rolin

*ats52*,   -,    
https://youtu.be/K_1dMUuqeJA

https://youtu.be/K_1dMUuqeJA

----------


## Fiodor

1.27. 
   ,    ,        ?   .         ??

----------


## Fiodor

> .
> ,      ,   .       .    .
> 
>       Digital  D-star


     ?  .

Digital,    , .

----------

ats52

----------


## Fiodor

> *Fiodor*,    TWIN        .       .        .


 ,   .         .

----------


## ats52

-  ,     ?

----------

ats52

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,


         ,     ,   .      SUN SDR,          . , 7610    7300,   .

----------


## ats52

,            .               .
        ,    ,   .          90  93,    88.    ,    .            3    :Embarassed: .

----------

Genadi Zawidowski

----------


## ats52

, VisAir QRP     ,

----------


## ats52

?

        .         20 ,

----------


## ats52

,     .    .

----------


## RW0LGR

.            ,    ?
, -     - 2, 3, 4?

----------


## R7MU

,   IC-705,  RTTY  ,    ...  FT8  D-star.

----------


## ats52

,   .   20   .      .
MDS    RF-GAIN :
MDS(ATT)=-106dBm, DR3=83dB
MDS(OFF)=-127 ,DR3=93
MDS(AMP1)=-137, DR3=93
MDS(AMP2)=-139,DR3=92
     ,      "".    ,          20     ,      .
  RF-GAIN          ,     
   AMP2   RF-GAIN =0  MDS=-83,    54.      ,   100.
: 3   ,          ,

----------


## rolin

*ats52*,  ,    ,        .
       ,     .

----------


## RW0LGR

,    ?     " ",      20 ? , ,         ?

----------


## RW0LGR

,    .  , ,     ,  ,  / ,    , -, , \...        .      .     /    " "  , ?    ""     " ".

----------


## RW0LGR

,     .     .     ,        .       ,    " ".         .       ,   .  ,  ,  .   .

----------


## rolin

> ,        .       ,    " ".


,   28          .
    .

----------


## rolin

**,  ,     . , -          .

----------


## ats52

> -?      ,  ""   .    -         .


 -    .         ,      25. =3   ,  .         ,       (       ALC   ).       . MDS  DR

----------


## ats52

,     :-   705    "SEND/ALC"  "TUNER" ?

----------

